# 4x112 to 4x100 anyone know???



## 4doorfloorit (Dec 31, 2006)

got a set of 15 BBS' from an old bmw the lug pattern is *4x112*







would it be safe to redrill or is it a close enough fit to bolt up to *4x100*???


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: 4x112 to 4x100 anyone know??? (4doorfloorit)*

do some checking but i think you can do a wobble bolt with them patterns being so close.. 
guys are doing 5x114.3 to 5x112 and 100 to 112 is about .3 closer not a big diffrence but still should be do able..


----------

